# Have had half a dozen Job interviews, had one today wish me luck.



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I have had dozens if not more job interviews since I left my last job and someone else has always filled the position, Went for I believe my last interview, I believe that I have the opportunity to get this job but it will be open for them to decide whether they want to hire me above all other applicants. Please wish me luck and thank you.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks I just hope this job has no affect on my ability to draft quality players for Fantasy football :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

best of luck to you! I've been looking too, and it ain't fun.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

fingers crossed!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a bit late, but hope you got the job. I know how tough it is out there so I really give you the best wishes. :squeeze *crosses fingers*


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm a bit late, but hope you got the job. I know how tough it is out there so I really give you the best wishes. :squeeze *crosses fingers*


 Aww thank you so much Mojo Crunch  So sweet. If I don't get this job I got offered a job as a cook at Pizza Hut. Tim Horton's called me first though so I'm going to let them decide if they want to hire me or not but if not then I will take up Pizza Hut's offer.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you to everyone here for their thoughtful wishes.  If I don't get this job that's okay because Pizza Hut would like to hire me as well to be a cook. The job at Tim Horton's offer's benefits but I think it would be great to work at Pizza hut too, make Pizza's and it's simple enough.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats :yay


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mmm.....pizza and doughnuts.

Congratulations on Pizza Hut. Hope T-Ho's comes through. I hear their benefits are pretty nice.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I was thinking maybe this is my Karma for what happened in my other thread, maybe I did something bad to someone in another life time or if there is a God I'm just a huge failure to him because time and time and time everything goes wrong for me. 

The one time I truly felt lucky the one time I truly felt complete was when I met my girlfriend and ever since that day inspite of the sadness and darkness in my life she has always been there and has always stood by me, she knows me better then anyone in my entire life. 

Truth is just like every other job in my past this one fell through. I did a great interview she loved me and what I had to offer but I guess they made the decision to go with someone else who they felt was more qualified. I just felt like this is what I get for what happened in my other thread. Thank you everyone who has wished me well and supported me. 

I am under so much pressure to get a job to pay my parents rent and internet, for food we are struggling we are fighting for every penny and I am working so hard at getting a job. Well I'll have to call my job developer if the other place doesn't call soon and ask him to set me up with the Pizza Hut interview. There's still hope. 

I never thought in my life that I would have to seek redemption that I could ever do anything so bad that one or two people would throw me under the bus and that I would need to humble my heart it scared me because I have always been kind of heart, gentle and loving. 

I am a very sweet person and I feel like in one moment I changed my image forever except that's just the self loathing speaking because I am and always will be the Chad everyone has always known.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> I was thinking maybe this is my Karma for what happened in my other thread, maybe I did something bad to someone in another life time or if there is a God I'm just a huge failure to him because time and time and time everything goes wrong for me.
> 
> The one time I truly felt lucky the one time I truly felt complete was when I met my girlfriend and ever since that day inspite of the sadness and darkness in my life she has always been there and has always stood by me, she knows me better then anyone in my entire life.
> 
> ...


Completely related to everything that you just said b/c I too am going through the exact same thing. Even with the family situation since currently no one is working. So the pressure of getting a job is pretty big too.

All we can do is keep applying and hope for the best. Had been having jobs fall through this whole year due to many reasons. But just hang in there. Hard work always pays off. And no one is perfect. We make mistakes and things don't work our way.

Anywho, good luck to you in your search.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well done for putting yourself out there and going to so many interviews! That takes a lot of courage. I'm sure you'll get something if you keep at it. Even if you don't get the job, see each interview as practice for the next one. It's tough for everyone at the moment but you have the right attitude so I'm sure it'll work out for you soon. Good luck with your search!


----------

